# Late HOC Reset



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

I did a HOC reset on 4 September and put down 1 lb N/M of Sunniland 24-0-11 with 50% slow release nitrogen to help it recover faster. 
. Here is a shot of it a week later .

Is there anything I can do to speed up recovery? I have some urea that I can spray. Daily Highs are still in the upper 80s for me.


----------



## Jeremy3292 (Apr 30, 2020)

Definitely late for a HOC reset in your area. I'm up the road in SC so not far. Bermuda thrives on 90+ degrees + water + sun. 1 lb of N with 50% slow release this late in the season is borderline IMO also. You may be ok, but with the night time lows getting to the low 60s there isn't much you can do. I wouldn't put down any more nitrogen at all this season. Around 0.5-1 lb of K per 1,000 is a good idea for winter hardiness, however.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I think you are fine. Just keep watering it every 2-3 days if you are not getting rain. It will take another week or two for it to start really greening back up.


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

Mightyquinn said:


> I think you are fine. Just keep watering it every 2-3 days if you are not getting rain. It will take another week or two for it to start really greening back up.


Will do. Should I hit it with more fast N? I was thinking of .2 Lbs of N/M applied foliarly.


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

Jeremy3292 said:


> Definitely late for a HOC reset in your area. I'm up the road in SC so not far. Bermuda thrives on 90+ degrees + water + sun. 1 lb of N with 50% slow release this late in the season is borderline IMO also. You may be ok, but with the night time lows getting to the low 60s there isn't much you can do. I wouldn't put down any more nitrogen at all this season. Around 0.5-1 lb of K per 1,000 is a good idea for winter hardiness, however.


I will also be adding K and spray or spread it as we get closer to end of the season in addition to what I have already been putting out.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

You should have plenty of Nitrogen still available. Just give it another week or two and reevaluate after that.


----------



## southernbuckeye (Sep 29, 2019)

We're getting hardly any growth at all here in the upstate but have some good temps coming this week. I think you'll be ok but I echo other comments that it was awfully late to try it&#128517;


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

southernbuckeye said:


> We're getting hardly any growth at all here in the upstate but have some good temps coming this week. I think you'll be ok but I echo other comments that it was awfully late to try it😅


I kinda of regret doing it so late but cannot go back. Definitely going to use it as a learning opportunity. I hope it greens up and does not cause any issues next year.


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

Theycallmemrr said:


> I kinda of regret doing it so late but cannot go back. Definitely going to use it as a learning opportunity. I hope it greens up and does not cause any issues next year.


I'm in Georgia also and it seems like it's a dilemma this time of year. High temps hanging around and low rain lead to stressed lawns that don't look as green as we'd like, but recovering from a HOC reset gets harder and harder to do this late in the season. You did go down pretty far but I think you did it at an ok time.

On the downside, your lawn looks ugly for several weeks when other people are enjoying green lawns. On the plus side, you'll have a very nice lawn to enjoy throughout October.


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

Here is a shot of the lawn on the 12th


18 Sept


27 Sept


I have some spots that have not filled in. But overall it looks so much better. Is there anything you suggest to get some of the spots to fill in? I do plan to spray some iron this week to give some pop.


----------



## TampaBayFL (Jul 24, 2020)

That looks like a pretty nice recovery to me. Bermuda is just so tenacious!


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

You scalped about the latest in the season that you could since once the nights drop down into the 50s, it slow things down with Bermuda. I imagine you were really helped with that load of rain that came through a few weeks ago. It looks like you still have a bit more green-up and with this resurgence of warm weather in Georgia, it should eventually happen.


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

@TampaBayFL 
Thanks. I agree on how tenacious it is. Bermuda is like a phoenix. No matter how bad you treat it, it comes back even better.

@Phids 
That rain was a God send. I know now what I won't be doing so late in the season in the future. I am happy though that it bounced back and looks so much better than before.


----------



## TampaBayFL (Jul 24, 2020)

Theycallmemrr said:


> @TampaBayFL
> Thanks. I agree on how tenacious it is. Bermuda is like a phoenix. No matter how bad you treat it, it comes back even better.


Opposite of Zoysia, LOL.

As mentioned in some other threads, it seems like a more temperamental grass so a love/hate relationship can develop. Sometimes I believe my lawn thinks I looked at it funny so it decides to act up😊


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I'm seriously considering a light HOC reset on my 419. Anyone dare me???


----------



## ocean-front (Jun 21, 2020)

Nope,did it with a lite verticut last week.8 bags of debris later and some 10-10-10 Im 50% green in a week.Pre-m on the 1st and let it do its thing.


----------



## j0hnclarke (Aug 23, 2021)

I live outside of Houston, and was mowing Tiffway 419 at ~1.5" with a Fiskars manual mower. After the grass got too thick, I picked up a used gas reel mower. On ~Sep 13th I lowered the HOC to 7/8" and turned the entire lawn brown. I'm now cutting parts of the lawn at 1" and other parts at 7/8" and about 80% of the lawn has recovered the lush green look. I'm hoping another week or two will complete the recovery.

Next spring I plan on scalping down to 1/2" or lower, and hope to maintain a 1/2" to 3/4" HOC.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Redtwin said:


> I'm seriously considering a light HOC reset on my 419. Anyone dare me???


I'd think you'd be fine, but a few hours north, probably risking.


----------



## TampaBayFL (Jul 24, 2020)

Redtwin said:


> I'm seriously considering a light HOC reset on my 419. Anyone dare me???


My neighbor here near Tampa gave his celebration a pretty heavy scalp last week. It's recovering fine.


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

Theycallmemrr said:


> I did a HOC reset on 4 September and put down 1 lb N/M of Sunniland 24-0-11 with 50% slow release nitrogen to help it recover faster.


Could you post pictures of what your lawn looks like now? I'm interested in seeing how it's recovered since you took it down in early September.


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

Phids said:


> Theycallmemrr said:
> 
> 
> > I did a HOC reset on 4 September and put down 1 lb N/M of Sunniland 24-0-11 with 50% slow release nitrogen to help it recover faster.
> ...


@Phids 
Here is a HDR photo taken 3 October


Non HDR photo taken 3 October


----------



## acmccart8 (Jun 30, 2020)

I did a late scalp/scarify/aerate in prep for overseed and I am very north (central NC) if you. It still hasn't recouped 100%, but I would say 90-95%, good enough when every single other yard around is 50% brown already either from rotary scalp all over the yard or lack of water/nitrogen. So I think it is all in your expectations.

Here is the lawn journal link if you want to see before and after pics with dates.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=32126


----------

